# Sony vs Nikon



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

im only looking to buy one of these cameras.
Sony A230
Nikon D3000

 the price difference isn't much so dont worry. im worried about picture quality lens and accessory options. durability and reliability of camera. i have read good reviews about both but more bad reviews about sony also is the ease of of use is it difficult to use or is it user friendly i do know everything when it comes to aperture, shutter-speed and ISO i have been taking classes in high school  since i was a freshman now i am senior and decided to buy my first DSLR plz and thank you for all the help and info....


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

kk thx anyone else


----------



## dragon12 (Apr 6, 2010)

my best advice for you is to go out and tried it out. One of the big complaint i hear about sony is their body is too small for people wit big hand but while people with small hand like it. I have a sony a330 myself and i love it perfect for my hand to hold and light as well. keep in mind they also have minolta legacy as well. all the minolta lens wit af can be use for the sony alpha camera. but both camera are good. I would reccomend the a330 tho just for a live view
plus i  know a place to get the sony a330 under 400 brand new if you are on a budget


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 6, 2010)

We had a similar discussion on another forum that I am on. The overall consensus was go Nikon over Sony.  Once you start looking at the Nikon take a close look at the D5000 over the D3000 Its not that much more but it is a better body.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 6, 2010)

Anything that you can pick over Sony would be good, price be dammed. 

In the news in the past month:
- Sony released an "update" for the PS3 which removed the ability to install other OSes on it, despite the ability to run Linux being one of the initial selling points, and despite a senior huncho at Sony stating they openly support projects to get other operating systems only 4 weeks ago at an expo in Japan. Consumers got screwed.
- Sony and the blu-ray group announced two new high density blu-ray formats. Naturally both are incompatible with the current formats, forcing anyone who wants to use them to buy new blu-ray players. They did the same thing with the 3D format.... oh and the 2.0 bluray spec... consumers got screwed again twice!


And this was just in the past month. But feel free to support a company which tries it's best to screw as many of it's customers as possible.


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

well the d5000 is well past my budget and what website can i find the a330 for under 400$


----------



## dragon12 (Apr 6, 2010)

here you go for the sony a330 that where i had got my camera as well https://fumfie.com/product/222.5/DSLRA330L_Sony_Alpha_A330_Digital_SLR_With_18_55mm_Lens_

spend the rest on good minolta lens

just for the hell of it here is nikon for $399 
https://fumfie.com/product/252.5/25462_Nikon_D3000_SLR_Digital_Camera_With_18_55mm_VR_Lens_


----------



## dragon12 (Apr 6, 2010)

btw i was going to get the d3000 over sony a230 since it was better of the 2 but i find a d330 that was about the same price for the same price as i would by them from best buy


----------



## ann (Apr 6, 2010)

nikon or any other camera made by a camera maker, not a tv company

however, it is important to go handle what ever camera you decide to purchase, as how it feels and how things are controled is very important


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2010)

im thowing in the towel and will never use a capital letter or punctuation again...........................screw effective communication

chngd my mnd knd of lke th lk f mltpl prds....................bt m tssng vwls t


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> kk thx anyone else



YMMV, but i lk Nkon, deftntly Nkon and not Sny. lolz


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 7, 2010)

Derrel said:


> carlos91 said:
> 
> 
> > kk thx anyone else
> ...



lol



I'd choose the nikon over the A230 simply on ergonomics and it feels sturdier. the A230 in our store creaks, LITERALLY. 

Even if the IQ was D3x qualityon the A230, i still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Tee (Apr 7, 2010)

To the OP:

I was in the same situation as you with the two cameras.  Like others have mentioned, go in and handle the two and see what they both offer.  I picked up the D3000 and it felt natural in my hands.  I played with the lens and zoom and everything flowed naturally.  For me, the D3000 was a great choice to learn on, allow me to grow with better lenses, etc until I feel like it's worth the investment on a higher end body.  Just MHO from a noob.  

Then I picked up the Sony and it felt "cheap".  No other way for me to describe it.  It felt lighter but not in that good, durable and sturdy way.  I played with the zoom and it was not smooth.  It was like a toy camera I would get for my 5 year old nephew.  Sure, it was a little cheaper but as I add equipment to my collection, I'm finding you get what you pay for.

BTW, I got the D3000 body and kit lense PLUS the 55-200mm VR lense as a package for $650 (55-200mm regular lense was $50 cheaper).  I got it at Wolf Camera (part of the Ritz family of stores) along with several Nikon DVD's and 6 weeks of photograhy classes free with the purchase.  Not trying to pimp Wolf camera, but I've been very happy with their service in my area and the staff has been great.    

 Good luck!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2010)

Funny you two mention quality control.

Headlines today were about how that Sony "update" issued that removed an advertised feature of PS3s had the unfortunate side effect of bricking some PS3s. Way to go, not even the "updates" have anything resembling quality.


----------



## kartinkent (Apr 9, 2010)

I got just sony with A850, 70-400 and CZ 24-70. I'm coming from a D300, Sigma 100-300 f/4, flashes, 50mm f/1.8, 35mm f1.8, 18-105. I also shot the D700 for a week.I think you need to ask yourself why exactly you want to switch. I've never used the A700, so I have no idea how it performs as a crop camera, but I can say the D300 is pretty awesome.The sony D700 is really cool and amazing ,its performance is even  very good. because It's basically an all-around great camera, and probably the best of FF on the market right now.I am curious - what do you feel the Nikon system would give you that you're not getting with Sony?it is really not easy to notice but the  resolution and color of the Nikon's D700. It was a tough call, though. The D700 is a great great camera, and I really miss the wireless flash control, but the A850 so far is proving to be a great camera in its own right.


----------

